# Unusual aquarium decorations



## CharH (Aug 7, 2009)

*A poll (well kind of)*

Where have you found the most amazing or unusual aquarium decorations? I find that PETCO and PETSMART have all the same stuff and the online stores usually have all the same stuff. Any place online that has really unique decorations, gravel etc..?

I'm already planning my next aquarium. Shhhhhhhhhh don't tell my husband. :shock:


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

I havent seen anything creative yet, I usually go to walmart for my fish supplies, my pet store is very expensive but I will make a trip over there soon preparing to get my 10 gallon ready. 

although at walmart there was a cave that was shaped like a fish, the fish is supposed to go in through its mouth. Wouldnt a fish be too scared to go in there? lol.


----------



## CharH (Aug 7, 2009)

ltshinthebetta said:


> I havent seen anything creative yet, I usually go to walmart for my fish supplies, my pet store is very expensive but I will make a trip over there soon preparing to get my 10 gallon ready.
> 
> although at walmart there was a cave that was shaped like a fish, the fish is supposed to go in through its mouth. Wouldnt a fish be too scared to go in there? lol.


LOL!! Yeah you would think a fish would be afraid of that - but they're so darn nosey!! LOL :-D


----------



## Volpe (Aug 12, 2009)

I found some really gorgeous polished glass (not shiny, they were like the kind you find on the beach) at a craft store (Michaels). It came in quite a range of colors and was meant to be in aquariums. 
You never know what cool things you'll find in a craft store. 

Also, maybe you could try putting plants in a terracotta pot? As if they were actual flowers. 
That's what I'm planning to do with my 10 gallon tank that I am currently setting up.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

yea go walk around some craft stores and be inspired, thats what i do, also at garage sales sometimes youfind unique stuff..just boil it first.


----------



## CharH (Aug 7, 2009)

That's a great idea! I never really thought about a craft store. Thank you! ;-)


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

I was looking online at petco, and they have WW2 things to put in there, like little army guys and planes. xD
I think next time I go to Petco I'm going to buy them.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm not in America, but we have some garden stores here in the UK that sell fish and some of them have some pretty unusual tank decorations.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

My Wal Mart has some amazing decorations!!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Volpe said:


> I found some really gorgeous polished glass (not shiny, they were like the kind you find on the beach) at a craft store (Michaels). It came in quite a range of colors and was meant to be in aquariums.
> You never know what cool things you'll find in a craft store.
> 
> Also, maybe you could try putting plants in a terracotta pot? As if they were actual flowers.
> That's what I'm planning to do with my 10 gallon tank that I am currently setting up.


Oh, I really wanted this beautiful pink (to match her) silk flower plant for Edelweiss' tank but I didn't end up being able to order it because they were out of everything else I was ordering and the shipping wasn't worth it  They have them at my Petco though and I may still get it and just use the plant that I bought instead in a tank that I may get for another betta...sshhhh I didn't say that!

They had some neat sandbank rock wall decorations to create a tier effect in the substrate at drsfostersmith.com but they were too large for my tanks.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I didn't hear anyone say anything about another betta. lol


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

What betta?


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I have coffee mugs for caves in some of my tanks.
Also, look for things that are not listed as fish stuff. Like plant pots and dishes and things like that. I have also seen people put those big coloured glass statues in their tanks.
Here is a picture of my mom's Betta tank that I put a decorative "outer" flower pot in for his cave that I found at Walmart. 








And here is a picture of one of my tanks with the coffee mug as a cave.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

This thread is a year and a half old. I guess people are digging WAY back for some of these threads. lol


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Essentially, anything that is water-safe, non-toxic (food safe, pet saffe, kid safe) can go in your tank...People use kids toys a lot on here to add a quirky and funny pop of fun to their tanks <3

No that a betta can really "use"it, but I took glass miini glasses (shot size) and filled them with fake plants, filled with water and submerged them...they were goreous!!!
one of them... (great to raise shorter plants for the background!)


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

LOLOL I didnt notice how old it was...sorry :c I figured it was new since it was at the top...
T-T;;; I need to check before I post.


----------

